# Conzelman Road in Marin Healdands - 1 more month?



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

Just saw a news report. It was about the straw matting they are using for erosion protection (which can be seen from SF as a large brown triangle on the hill). But in it, they said the plan is to reopen Conzelman Road to bikes on November 22, with opening day for cars to follow some time afterward.

The official NPS announcement doesn't have a date, but does say the closure would be in place for about 6 months from April 1.


----------



## johnny dollar (Jul 21, 2010)

I think I've forgotton what upper Conzelman is like. I wanna picnic at a bunker.


----------



## cotocalicyclist (Feb 18, 2006)

The announcement says "be the first to ride Hawk Hill". This may be a silly question, but what/where is Hawk Hill? Are they opening a new road that wasn't there before the closure?


----------



## cotocalicyclist (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for clarifying that.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

This is great news!! I was just riding home from work Thursday and looking up at it from the bridge wondering when it would open. I think I'll take my Sunday crew up it tomorrow if the weather is dry.


----------

